# Which name do you like?



## Cozette (Jun 10, 2013)

Okay people I need help naming my little girl parrotlet-she is super sweet (but not a push over), social, cuddly, and brave! I need something cute and possibly a little old fashion? So far I have come up with the following names but I am not stuck on any yet. So if you have any suggestions, that is fine too. All of my birds are named after something related to literature so trying to stick to that theme. So please vote!


----------



## Squirt (Feb 3, 2014)

I love the name Esme.


----------



## BirdBrained (Apr 10, 2014)

I agree, I like Esme as well. Mae especially is a nice nickname for her. She is so adorable!


----------



## Trimath (Jan 10, 2013)

I think she really looks like an Eden.... she is heavenly looking!


----------



## Birding (Oct 10, 2013)

Awww, she is so cute and sweet!!


----------



## budgiebabie (May 8, 2014)

I vote for Eden. I am so jealous. I love parrotlets. I already have finches, two budgies and a cockatiel. No parrotlets for me She is just beautiful


----------



## Cozette (Jun 10, 2013)

budgiebabie said:


> I vote for Eden. I am so jealous. I love parrotlets. I already have finches, two budgies and a cockatiel. No parrotlets for me She is just beautiful


Yeah parrotlets are pretty amazing little birds. You can't count the finches, assuming they have a large cage, they don't need out of cage time/human interaction


----------



## BudgieSweet (Aug 25, 2013)

Lucy popped into my mind. Maybe Clara, Mabel, Viviette? I also thought of Mina meaning love but I believe you already have a girl named Lina and that is so similar.. Just a thought. 
She is beautiful! 
Here is a site that has good names:http://nameberry.com/userlist/view/30315


----------



## Cozette (Jun 10, 2013)

BudgieSweet said:


> Lucy popped into my mind. Maybe Clara, Mabel, Viviette? I also thought of Mina meaning love but I believe you already have a girl named Lina and that is so similar.. Just a thought.
> She is beautiful!
> Here is a site that has good names:http://nameberry.com/userlist/view/30315


My linnie girl is Mina


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

I also like Esme it's a beautiful name for a beautiful little bird, she is to precious congrats


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

I like the name Edie ...so my vote is Eden...nice name for a real beauty...


----------



## BudgieSweet (Aug 25, 2013)

Cozette said:


> My linnie girl is Mina


Oh my goodness! The names at the top of the page had not loaded! Ahh I didn't know you had names in mind! Whoops sorry


----------



## milipidi (Jan 23, 2013)

I like Primrose. I think it is a gorgeous old fashioned name.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

milipidi said:


> I like Primrose. I think it is a gorgeous old fashioned name.


Maybe we can get her to go with Edierose...can call her...."er" for short....


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

EdieRose is adorable Randy  I love that name!!


----------



## SkyBluesMommy (Jul 21, 2012)

What a sweetheart! Oliver is one lucky guy.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Congrats on your new little girl! arty: The name I like best from your list is Esme.
I have an old fashioned name to go with the French theme (Cozette being a French name and all). The name is Yvette, it's the main character of a novel by Guy de Maupassant. Also Yvette rhymes with Cozette and that is cute too.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Ooooh, I like aluz's suggestion of Yvette!
And, you could call her Evie or Vettie as a nickname if you wanted!*


----------



## Squirt (Feb 3, 2014)

aluz said:


> Congrats on your new little girl! arty: The name I like best from your list is Esme.
> I have an old fashioned name to go with the French theme (Cozette being a French name and all). The name is Yvette, it's the main character of a novel by Guy de Maupassant. Also Yvette rhymes with Cozette and that is cute too.


I love Guy De Maupassant ever since reading "The Necklace" in high school. I saw his former home when I was in France.

Have you decided yet?


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Squirt said:


> I love Guy De Maupassant ever since reading "The Necklace" in high school. I saw his former home when I was in France.


That's great, Maupassant is also one of my favourite French authors!  
I read most of his works in French, it's a very good way for foreign students learning the language, because his writings are easy to understand.
Believe it or not, my English also improved a whole lot by reading many literature classics during my teen years. I read all novels by Jane Austen, the Brontë sisters and many others.


----------



## mimsienas (May 20, 2014)

I think esme is beautiful and such a match for your bird. Lucky you ...I would love a parrotlet but such a shame its so hard to find here in malaysia compared to other birds like african greys or macaws. Even if they do have it..saw in an ad dated a few years ago there were only green ones. The pacific parrotlet if im not mistaken. Anyways she is such a beauty..


----------



## Cozette (Jun 10, 2013)

SO it seems that Esme is the winning by a long shot....on the other forums as well. I can't believe it. I thought it would be a little closer because they are all so cute! Especially Eden--I was surprised to was one of the lowest.


----------



## Aisliyna (Sep 8, 2013)

I like Primrose  She's adorable, Oliver is one lucky guy!


----------



## Cozette (Jun 10, 2013)

So basically Esme and Jemma (Gemma) have come in first and second with all the votes combined. I can't decide between the two. I like all the nicknames with Jemma but like Esme as a main name :/

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

